

Text Editors in The Lord of the Rings - WilhelmJ
http://crookedtimber.org/2011/07/30/text-editors-in-the-lord-of-the-rings/#

======
ColinWright
Recent submissions of this item:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2826345> : 2 days ago - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2825759> : 3 days ago - no comments

That latter item has the exact same URL except for a "#" at the end - I wonder
if it was added deliberately to thwart the HN duplicate detector.

~~~
geekam
I did not know there was a duplicate detector now.

~~~
ColinWright
There has always been a duplicate detector. If you submit an identical URL,
instead of a submission, you upvote the original version and get shown that
page.

~~~
wccrawford
It doesn't always work, though. Sometimes it will still create a new post,
even with an identical URL.

~~~
ColinWright
I suspect it only works for items in the cache, and anything old enough and
not recently referenced might only be on disk and not get checked.

